# Olentangy River tackle box



## seddy (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm just getting started in fishing and looking for some advice on what to throw into the water. I'm fishing the Olentangy around the OSU campus area and I don't know what fish to seek out or what they like in this area. What should I keep in my tackle box for fishing the Olentangy around the OSU campus?


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Small spinnerbait, white or black in color, rebel craw in natural colors, maybe a few small crankbaits, plastic grubs and worms in watermelon or green pumpkin. Maybe a few poppers or twitched minnow baits my favorite is a 4" floating rapala in silver and black. That should fill a small tackle box nicely. Oh btw your targeting smallmouth bass with these lures though gills, crappies, and rockbass will posibly take them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## seddy (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you, that sounds like a great place to start


----------

